# Few snaps from Zakynthos



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Paradise Island. Would recommend to anyone, and I'll be back there at my earliest opportunity. Breeding island for the caretta caretta turtle, on the other hand it is party central and they're finding it hard to manage the two together. Looking for volunteers and help all year round.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Great angle on that 9th shot down...


----------



## Hailmary3x (Nov 6, 2011)

All of them are great!!!!!!


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

really good photo's the sea turtle is brilliant

that mantis looks pretty funky as well not sure what type it is thought?


----------

